# Peterborough Show 2009



## RichardandMary

Just to remind everyone

Booking closes on the 3/4/09

Regards

R/M


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

Does no-one fancy Peterborough this year then?

We had 90 attendees last year and only 45 names down so far this year and only 19 of those have actually booked!

As RichardandMary says booking closes on 3rd April, so you have only got another 4 weeks to book.

Have a look here to see what's on offer at this show:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=182

Then put your names down on our provisional list for the largest outdoor show of the year.

Don't forget to put Motorhomefacts.com down as your club so that you get the £2 club discount when you book with Warners the Show Organisers and then confirm on the list of attendees, or post on this thread and we can do it for you.


----------



## SPACEFLOWER

we have booked and paid Warners. Could we be comfirmed Bish?


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks June all confirmed

anymore booked??????????????


Jacquie


----------



## Rio

*peterborough show*

we are booked and attending our first mhf meet.
rio.........


----------



## clianthus

Hi Rio

Welcome from the rally team!

Can you please add yourself to the MHF list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=182

and confirm you have booked from the e-mail you will receive when you have added yourself to the list of attendees. Thanks.

If you can't figure it out, don't worry you won't be the first :lol: :lol: Just post on this thread and we'll help you out.


----------



## nukeadmin

I will be there, MHF has a stand and if anyone who is there can spare some time helping out on the stand which basically entails chatting to passer bys, handing out flyers and carrier bags then please add your name to the list here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=ShowHelp


----------



## Don_Madge

Just as a point of interest the exhibition area is open from 1pm to 5pm on the Thursday (camping fields open from 10am) unlike years gone by when the show started on the Friday morning.

Don


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks for that information Don, so you now have longer to spend all your pennies at Peterborough :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Don_Madge

LadyJ said:


> Thanks for that information Don, so you now have longer to spend all your pennies at Peterborough :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


Jacquie,

What it also means is that some small traders who set up their stalls PM on Thursday will now have to wait until the exhibition closes before setting up.

In the past although the show did not open officially until Friday morning campers who arrived on Thursday were able to wander around the stalls.

Don


----------



## bobandjane

Hi Jacquie

Can you comfirm us on the Peterborough Show list, we paid today.

Jane put MHF down and got £2 off, and also MMM and got another £2 off. Is that OK. :lol: £33 :? sorry cant find the Email. :wink: We will be coming on the Thursday . Thanks Bob.


----------



## LadyJ

bobandjane said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Can you comfirm us on the Peterborough Show list, we paid today.
> 
> Jane put MHF down and got £2 off, and also MMM and got another £2 off. Is that OK. :lol: £33 :? sorry cant find the Email. :wink: We will be coming on the Thursday . Thanks Bob.


All confirmed now Bob glad you got both discounts 

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Well the numbers are definitely creeping up for this Show, we now have 52 on the MHF list.

However 25 of those have not confirmed their booking with Warners. Can I just remind you that pre-booking to camp with MHF and receive the £2 club booking discount does close in 3 weeks time 3/4/09.

So if you want to camp with MHF and get your discount, GET BOOKING :lol: :lol: 

Bookings made after 3/4/09 will mean you will be in General Camping, not with MHF!!


----------



## savannah

Hi..........just thinking about the possibility of a visit......do I have to pay for the whole rally weekend if I want to leave on the saturday ?
Have searched the booking info but can't see that it is possible......it certainly was many moons ago !
Many thanks 
Lynda


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi Jacquie

Re: Peterborough Show

I made a provisional booking on rally page. Have now booked and paid Warners. I don't seem to have received email so could you please confirm me. Due to arrive Thursday. Our first outing on an MHF Rally so looking forward to meeting the folks.

Thanks.

Sal


----------



## clianthus

Hi Sal

I've confirmed you on the MHF list.

Hope you enjoy the show, I'm sure Richard and Mary will look after you well on your first rally with MHF.


----------



## LadyJ

savannah said:


> Hi..........just thinking about the possibility of a visit......do I have to pay for the whole rally weekend if I want to leave on the saturday ?
> Have searched the booking info but can't see that it is possible......it certainly was many moons ago !
> Many thanks
> Lynda


Hi Lynda

Yes unfortunately you do as Warners do not do a daily booking price.

Prices are

Thursday - £35.00
Friday - £32.00
Saturday - £29.00

You could come just for day but would not be allowed into the club camping area.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you Toddles for letting me know you have booked I have confirmed you on the rally list now.


Anymore booked now????


Jacquie


----------



## ingram

LadyJ said:


> Thank you Toddles for letting me know you have booked I have confirmed you on the rally list now.
> 
> Anymore booked now????
> 
> Jacquie


I booked a while ago but I am 'confirmed' on the list. It seems a bit 'off' that Warners don't send out the tickets promptly like the 'other lot' do. They usually arrive a few days after booking.

Harvey


----------



## Manxmaid

Anyone with a disabled badge wishing to park in that area is unable to claim the club discount  We will be at Peterborough. Regards, Manxmaid.


----------



## sprokit

Hi all

Don't wish to hi-jack the thread but this is aimed at people attending the show.  

Just a quickie - if anyone going to the Peterborough Show is in need of a couple of 13 kilo Calor bottles, drop me a PM and I'll fetch them down with me - first come - first served. If no-one wants them they'll be going to the local Council recycling centre. 8O 

Oh, yes, one of them is about a third full (or if you're a pessimist two thirds empty).  

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## blondy

I will be at Peterborough show
Cheers


----------



## clianthus

Hi blondy

You are on the MHF rally list but are still unconfirmed. Have you booked with Warners, the show organisers yet? Please let us know so that we can confirm you on our list. 

I hope you put Motorhomefacts.com down as your club if you have, so that you got the £2 club discount!!

If you haven't booked with them yet, don't forget to put us down as your club :lol: :lol:


----------



## blondy

Hi been booked with warners for weeks as we go every year, I tried to confirm a few weeks ago but all i got was that I was already booked,
just a thought, for those of us who are computer illiterate, a simple tag ,CONFIRM would be very useful,
just a thought.
Cheers


----------



## RichardandMary

Hi Blondy

I have confirmed you for Peterborough

You should have had an e-mail with a link to allow you to confirm

Looking forward to meeting

Take Care
R/M


----------



## wackywyco

*Peterborough Show*

Hi, Can we join you please? I have booked and paid and would like to pitch with MHF this year.This will be our first rally with you.Thank you,


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Peterborough Show*



wackywyco said:


> Hi, Can we join you please? I have booked and paid and would like to pitch with MHF this year.This will be our first rally with you.Thank you,


Hi wackywyco

Have you booked to camp with Motorhomefacts at Peterborough if you have then please add your name to the rally list
here:-

Peterborough Show Rally

If you have NOT booked to camp with Motorhomefacts then you will have to get your tickets changed to MHF to be allowed to pitch up with us.This you will have to ring Warners for and they may charge you to alter your tickets.

Jacquie


----------



## aldhp21

I've just reserved, booked and confirmed, all in one fell swoop.

Sue can't make it this time, so I'm bringing me dad.

Looking forward to meeting you all.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## jocie

We have booked and paid with Warners for the Peterborough show from Thursday, and confirmed with MHF. This will be our first rally. Can anyone advise me of what would be the latest time it would be acceptable/ allowable for us to arrive on the Thursday ,as although we are just driving up from Letchworth we are not sure what time we can get away from "Grandparent" duties!!! Stewart & Ann.


----------



## LadyJ

jocie said:


> We have booked and paid with Warners for the Peterborough show from Thursday, and confirmed with MHF. This will be our first rally. Can anyone advise me of what would be the latest time it would be acceptable/ allowable for us to arrive on the Thursday ,as although we are just driving up from Letchworth we are not sure what time we can get away from "Grandparent" duties!!! Stewart & Ann.


Hi Stewart & Ann

Gates are usually shut between 9pm & 10pm they do have holding bays though, so if you are later you can pitch up there till Friday morning and then move over to MHF area. Please let RichardandMary know if you are pitched outside as this saves them waiting about for folks

Jacquie


----------



## jocie

Thanks for the speedy response Jacquie. We will definitely manage to get to Peterborough before 8 p.m. Thursday, and look forward to meeting you all there. I hope we get better weather than is forecast for the Newark show this weekend !! We decided not to go to Newark as the Peterborough show will have more relevant stands for us I think.


----------



## smurfinguk

*peterborough show*

Hi 
booked and paid for peterborough show and specified mhf camping area. Can you confirm me on attendee list. Hoping Newark wont be too wet, always an optimist :lol: :lol: 
smurfinguk


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Teresa all confirmed  



Jacquie


----------



## 2Dreamers

*Peterborough show*

Just paid for our pitch to arrive on the Friday, could you put down as confirmed.
TIA Ed & Julie


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there,

We have booked and paid, can you confirm us on the list, we now have something to look forward to after spending 7 months abroad, thanks
Cavaqueen


----------



## clianthus

Hi

I would like to remind everyone that pre-booking to camp with Motorhomefacts and get the £2 club discount closes at 9am this Friday, 3/4/09.

We still have 16 on our list who have not booked, well they are not confirmed on the list yet!! If you do not book before that date you will be put into General Camping and Warners will not allow you to park with us.

If you cannot confirm yourself after booking with Warners please post on this thread and we will do it for you. Thanks


----------



## 2Dreamers

Hi Jenny or Jacquie,

we have booked and paid with Warners but we are still unconfirmed on the list.

We don't seem to have had the email so would you please change us to confirmed.

We would hate to be in "the general camping area" :lol: :lol: 

Thanks very much

look forward to putting faces to the names

Julie


----------



## LadyJ

All confirmed Julie

Anymore need confirming?


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Julie

I've confirmed you on the list, thanks for letting us know. Lots of folk don't seem to get that e-mail, not really sure why.

As long as you put Motorhomefacts.com down as your club, it will appear on your ticket and you will be in our area, so don't worry about being in General Camping.

Hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## LadyJ

Only a few more days left now folks to book with Warners for Peterborough so if you are intending joining MHF there please get booking and adding yourselves to the rally list.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Oh er folks I have just looked on the rally list and we seem to have quite a lot of you un confirmed on there :roll: they being

moblee
tude
ladyrunner
jbs61
tendy
petertv
Gainsborough
Plumberpete
b16duv
jimbobno5

Please get booking or if you have booked please let us know so that we can confirm you if you can not do it yourselves. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## patp

Hi Jacquie

I thought I had confirmed  

Confirm me please :lol: 

Pat


----------



## 2Dreamers

Hi Jenny & Jacquie,

Thank you for your help, I can sleep easy and look forward to the week end now.

Julie


----------



## thedoc

Can you mark us as 'confirmed' for the show. Sorry we've left it so late, but we we've been up in the Highlands of Scotland (brrr!!!) where mobile signal was erratic and internet access even worse!! Look forward to seeing you all there and hope we can avoid getting stuck in the mud when we arrive, like we did last year :roll: :roll: 

Andy & Kevin


----------



## clianthus

Hi Andy and Kevin

I've confirmed you for the show, thanks for letting us know.

I'm sure you won't get stuck cos I'm not marshaling this year so it will be sunny :roll:

There are still 14 on our list who haven't confirmed!!

Don't forget booking closes at 9am on Friday.


----------



## LadyJ

patp said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> I thought I had confirmed
> 
> Confirm me please :lol:
> 
> Pat


All confirmed now Pat

Anymore on me naughty list now booked and need confirming

Jacquie


----------



## b16duv

I'll get the booking sorted out before friday, honest!

B16DUV


----------



## bluereiver

Hi

We have booked and paid. can you please show us as confirmed?? Thanks

Sam


----------



## LadyJ

bluereiver said:


> Hi
> 
> We have booked and paid. can you please show us as confirmed?? Thanks
> 
> Sam


All confirmed Sam 

Any more now booked?

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We still have the following folks showing unconfirmed could they please let us know if they have booked or not a.s.a.p booking closes on Friday 3rd April



moblee
tude
ladyrunner
jbs61
tendy
petertv
Gainsborough
Plumberpete
b16duv
jimbobno5


Jacquie


----------



## JacSprat

Hi - 
I might be interested. I have Thursday and Friday off, back to work for Saturday - how early can we arrive on Thursday? 

Jacquie



EDIT: SORRY!!!! Unfortunately have to work. Bummer.


----------



## sooty10

Hi, Just booked so could you add k200sut and telyman to your list. See you all in 3 weeks.

Sooty 10


----------



## LadyJ

k200sut said:


> Hi, Just booked so could you add k200sut and telyman to your list. See you all in 3 weeks.
> 
> Sooty 10


Please add yourselves to the rally list here:-

Peterborough Rally list

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## Rocles

Hi folks,
just booked with MMM site, confirming MHF attendance

thanks,
Les and Sue


----------



## clianthus

Hi Rocles

Thanks for letting us know, you are confirmed on our list, I assume you did it yourselves.

k200sut and telyman need to add themselves to the list and then confirm from the e-mail they will receive.

There are still 11 unconfirmed!!!! You only have 1 more day to book with Warners to camp with Motorhomefacts.com as your club, otherwise you will be in General Camping!! Booking closes at 9AM on Friday!

Please be aware, if you do not book to camp with us we cannot change your booking. The Warners Marshals will not allow you to camp in our section.


----------



## JimM

clianthus said:


> The Warners Marshals will not allow you to camp in our section.


Don`t I just know it !!!!!!


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi ya Lady J

Just to let you know we have now booked for Peterborough and got the £2 club discount.

How many attendees are bringing kids this year? My boys are 11 and 12.

Julie


----------



## Spacerunner

ladyrunner said:


> Hi ya Lady J
> 
> Just to let you know we have now booked for Peterborough and got the £2 club discount.
> 
> How many attendees are bringing kids this year? My boys are 11 and 12.
> 
> Julie


Are we having a goat roast...oh yummeeee!!


----------



## LadyJ

LAST DAY FOR BOOKING FOLKS as booking closes at 9am tomorrow and we still have quite a few unconfirmed on the rally list :roll: could the following folks please either confirm themselves or if you can not then post on here and we will do it for you.



tude
jbs61
petetv
jimbobno5



Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Paid today to camp with Motorhomefacts,not too near the Yorkshire assassins please Jacquie :lol: :lol: 

Received e-mail from warners but can't see where to confirm on it :!: 

Thanks


----------



## RichardandMary

Hi Moblee

I have confirmed you on the list

Looking forward to meeting you there

Take care R/M


----------



## LadyJ

moblee said:


> Paid today to camp with Motorhomefacts,not too near the Yorkshire assassins please Jacquie :lol: :lol:
> 
> Received e-mail from warners but can't see where to confirm on it :!:
> 
> Thanks


I am not at Peterborough Phil so you are safe :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## moblee

THAT'S a shame jacquie,no bingo calling this year for me then??


----------



## bjderbys

We have booked with Warners for the Peterborough show and will be arriving Thursday 
See you all there

John & Christine


----------



## ash

Hi Richard ,Mary we have booked and paid for Peterborough today so can you confirm us on the attendies list please   

Ash & Lynn ..


----------



## LadyJ

All confirmed ash

now that just leaves

tude
petetv
jimbobno5
shackman

Be quick folks booking closes at 9am tomorrow

Jacqie


----------



## LadyJ

Booking has now closed for this show



Jacquie


----------



## Polo

*Peterborough*

Hi all. Have safe travelling to Peterborough and we will make sure that we come to visit in our off-duty hours. Please be kind to the marshalls be they Warners or MHF! See you there.

Polo (Beth) and Ray


----------



## cavaqueen

*Peterborough, is there water?*

Hi there,

Can anyone tell me if there is a water point at Peterborough show, or do we have to fill the tank before we arrive there?

thanks

Cavaqueen


----------



## CliveMott

yes as always.


----------



## bognormike

There are water points, but not necessarily accessible with hose pipes to feed directly into your tank. I would fill up before going.


----------



## jbs61

hi,sorry we can not make the peterbrough show 
can you remove us from list
thanks :


----------



## Spacerunner

There are water points, but be sure to fill up before you arrive. You wont want to move after you have got onto your pitch. Indeed, you wont be able to as you will be hemmed in by the rest of us happy campers.
Make sure you have a way of topping up your water tank. I use a polythene container and a bendy funnel.


----------



## aldhp21

Has anybody received their tickets yet?

Cheers
Alan


----------



## scottie

Hi Alan
Our tickets arrived this morning,they should all be out in the next couple of days.
george


----------



## scottie

Hi jbs61
I have removed you from the Peterborough show rally
thanks

george
scottie


----------



## jocie

Hi folks my ticket came this morning also.


----------



## loddy

Mine came 10 days ago

Loddy


----------



## aldhp21

scottie said:


> Hi Alan
> Our tickets arrived this morning,they should all be out in the next couple of days.
> george


Thanks George, didn't realise you were going, Be nice to see you again.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## aldhp21

Tickets arrived today.

And good news as well, I've just bought a Honda generator
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## MyGalSal

aldhp21 said:


> Tickets arrived today.
> 
> And good news as well, I've just bought a Honda generator
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:





> One man's good news is another man's poison!


----------



## aldhp21

One man's good news is another man's poison! :D[/quote said:


> Don't worry, it's only to keep the mega sound system going :rainbowafro:
> Me dads going with me and he likes a bit of Led Zepplin 1st thing in the morning.


----------



## moblee

> Don't worry, it's only to keep the mega sound system going :rainbowafro:
> Me dads going with me and he likes a bit of Led Zepplin 1st thing in the morning.


Oh that's alright then, long as its not zed lepplin his bloody awful :lol:


----------



## aldhp21

moblee said:


> Don't worry, it's only to keep the mega sound system going :rainbowafro:
> Me dads going with me and he likes a bit of Led Zepplin 1st thing in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's alright then, long as its not zed lepplin his bloody awful :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, if you like them then I best go for "Chris de Burgh, lady in red" . Now that played on mega sound system, being powered by noisy, smelly generator is bound to upset the neighbours.
> :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:
Click to expand...


----------



## moblee

Ah, if you like them then I best go for "Chris de Burgh, lady in red" . Now that played on mega sound system, being powered by noisy, smelly generator is bound to upset the neighbours

Heaven :!: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc

*Peterborough show*

Is anyone booked in with MHFacts now not going ?
. . as usual I left it too late to book so if you have weekend camping tickets for two - can you let me know either by PM of e-mail
Ta 
Vic


----------



## vicdicdoc

*Re: Peterborough show*



vicdicdoc said:


> Is anyone booked in with MHFacts now not going ? . . as usual I left it too late to book so if you have weekend camping tickets for two - can you let me know either by PM of e-mail. Ta Vic


Anyone ? . . getting desperate now, no tickets & Sylv will batter me round the head [again] :silly:


----------



## moblee

Really looking forward to this years show last years was brilliant,13 days to go yippee :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Raine

*RAINE n ADE IS BACK YAHOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Hi, hopefully, if i don't knock myself out in our AUTOSLEEPER duetto, bashed me head today, turned round and whack !!! no not ade, the roof! (slightly smaller than our scout and cheyenne, and 24' avondale caravan (shush) we be coming to the show, wiv only 1 pair of shoes (2) shush, and not much else, 'less i can stick it up my jumper! hope to see some old (new) friends yay


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Peterborough show*



vicdicdoc said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone booked in with MHFacts now not going ? . . as usual I left it too late to book so if you have weekend camping tickets for two - can you let me know either by PM of e-mail. Ta Vic
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ? . . getting desperate now, no tickets & Sylv will batter me round the head [again] :silly:
Click to expand...

Vic you can pay on the gate you know, you won't be able to camp with the gang but at least you can go :lol: and its cheaper if you have the discount voucher they have been sending out :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: RAINE n ADE IS BACK YAHOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Raine said:


> Hi, hopefully, if i don't knock myself out in our AUTOSLEEPER duetto, bashed me head today, turned round and whack !!! no not ade, the roof! (slightly smaller than our scout and cheyenne, and 24' avondale caravan (shush) we be coming to the show, wiv only 1 pair of shoes (2) shush, and not much else, 'less i can stick it up my jumper! hope to see some old (new) friends yay


Hi Ranie

Glad to see you back again in the world of motorhomes 

Jacquie


----------



## vicdicdoc

*Re: Peterborough show*



LadyJ said:


> Vic you can pay on the gate you know, you won't be able to camp with the gang but at least you can go :lol: and its cheaper if you have the discount voucher they have been sending out
> Jacquie


Ahh . . didn't know that ,I though ALL weekend bookings were full / finished - Me [Mr efficient] threw the magazine away which I presume had the voucher in  . . got no voucher


----------



## Raine

*yo lady j how ya doin?*

an wot voucher makes it cheaper, can we have one aye? please and thank you for your welcome!


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Vic & Ranie

Warners have been sending discount vouchers out for pay on the gate camping for Peterborough to those that have previously booked with them.

I would give them a ring and ask for one, its not a lot cheaper only £3 off which makes it £39 Thurs £36 Fri £33 Sat. 

It comes in the form of a letter which you have to hand to the marshals on the gate for the discounted price.


Jacquie


----------



## Raine

*voucher*

thanks lady j, we've been there before, so might give it a try, if the bang on the head hasn't damaged my mem..........................eh?  :roll: :roll: 8O


----------



## sprokit

sprokit said:


> Hi all
> 
> Don't wish to hi-jack the thread but this is aimed at people attending the show.
> 
> Just a quickie - if anyone going to the Peterborough Show is in need of a couple of 13 kilo Calor bottles, drop me a PM and I'll fetch them down with me - first come - first served. If no-one wants them they'll be going to the local Council recycling centre. 8O
> 
> Oh, yes, one of them is about a third full (or if you're a pessimist two thirds empty).
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)


Less than a week to the Peterborough Show and no-one seems to want my Calor gas bottles 8O - just as a reminder - I have two 13 kilogram Propane (red) bottles going spare - if anyone one wants either one or both (one is about a third full)  , let me know (either by PM or on this thread) and I'll fetch them with me.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Jezport

sprokit said:


> sprokit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Don't wish to hi-jack the thread but this is aimed at people attending the show.
> 
> Just a quickie - if anyone going to the Peterborough Show is in need of a couple of 13 kilo Calor bottles, drop me a PM and I'll fetch them down with me - first come - first served. If no-one wants them they'll be going to the local Council recycling centre. 8O
> 
> Oh, yes, one of them is about a third full (or if you're a pessimist two thirds empty).
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)
> 
> 
> 
> Less than a week to the Peterborough Show and no-one seems to want my Calor gas bottles 8O - just as a reminder - I have two 13 kilogram Propane (red) bottles going spare - if anyone one wants either one or both (one is about a third full)  , let me know (either by PM or on this thread) and I'll fetch them with me.
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)
Click to expand...

Ill take the 3rd full one please


----------



## ladyrunner

My show tickets haven't arrived yet which I booked on 2/4/09  . Is anyone else in this situation.

I'll give Warners a phone call on Monday morning to see if they have been posted.

Julie


----------



## Buzzer

ladyrunner said:


> My show tickets haven't arrived yet which I booked on 2/4/09  . Is anyone else in this situation.
> 
> I'll give Warners a phone call on Monday morning to see if they have been posted.
> 
> Julie


Hi Julie, no you are not alone, we haven't received ours yet either :? We tried contacting Warners yesterday (Saturday) but they were closed, so like you we shall be phoning them on Monday.

Let's hope we get it sorted :x

Rgds Len


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there,

We are really looking forward to going, we haven't camped for more than a couple of days without hookup before, so we are going to test our leisure battery.

If you see us sitting in the dark on the 3rd day, our test hasn't worked !!!!!
But, we have to live dangerously sometimes.

Cavaqueen


----------



## sprokit

sprokit said:


> sprokit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Don't wish to hi-jack the thread but this is aimed at people attending the show.
> 
> Just a quickie - if anyone going to the Peterborough Show is in need of a couple of 13 kilo Calor bottles, drop me a PM and I'll fetch them down with me - first come - first served. If no-one wants them they'll be going to the local Council recycling centre. 8O
> 
> Oh, yes, one of them is about a third full (or if you're a pessimist two thirds empty).
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)
> 
> 
> 
> Less than a week to the Peterborough Show and no-one seems to want my Calor gas bottles 8O - just as a reminder - I have two 13 kilogram Propane (red) bottles going spare - if anyone one wants either one or both (one is about a third full)  , let me know (either by PM or on this thread) and I'll fetch them with me.
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)
Click to expand...

Just to let you all know - both bottles appear to have been spoken for, recipients have been sent PM.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## moblee

Ladyrunner I think we booked the same day as you & we have had our Ticket for well over a week so you definitely need to phone!
Good luck


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Right now we have Warners list of attendees and it doesn't quite agree with our list :roll: we have 2 members on our list that are not on Warners list they being

tude (unconfirmed on our list so maybe you havent booked Mike?)
&
Buzzer (could you let me have your surname please)

Please check your tickets guys if they do not have MHF on them then I am affraid you will NOT be allowed to camp in the MHF area.

Now the names Warners have on their list that are not on our list are surnames 

Abbott
Atkinson
Callaghan
French
Hinsley
Sherratt (is this septimus1944)

So if you have booked guys to camp with us can you please let us know your user names so that we can add you to the rally list a.s.a.p 

Thanks

Jacquie

P.S. Ladyrunner you are on Warners list


----------



## MyGalSal

Jacquie

In my original post I said we would arrive on Thursday. Change of plan: we will now be arriving Friday.

Sal


----------



## LadyJ

MyGalSal said:


> Jacquie
> 
> In my original post I said we would arrive on Thursday. Change of plan: we will now be arriving Friday.
> 
> Sal


Hi Sal please let RichardnandMary or davenlyn know as they are your rally marshal's at Peterborough I am not there this time.

Jacquie


----------



## davenlyn

Hi Sal and Jac,

I have made a note of the new arrival day on my copy of the list, I will make sure Richard and Mary know.

Looking forward to seeing you there Sal.

Lynne


----------



## ladyrunner

moblee said:


> Ladyrunner I think we booked the same day as you & we have had our Ticket for well over a week so you definitely need to phone!
> Good luck


We did book the same day so I will definately phone them tomorrow and chase up my tickets. Also have the email as proof that I booked if nothing turns up in the post by Friday.



LadyJ said:


> P.S. Ladyrunner you are on Warners list


Glad i'm atleast of the list


----------



## sprokit

*Peterborough Show*

Evening to all those attending the show

We're getting rid of some unwanted items - just to let you know there are a couple of folding camping / leisure chairs and matching table - unfortunately, these are not give-aways, but are going at a low price - you can view them on ebay at http://tinyurl.com/c8r97u - if you're in the market and want them and you're at Peterborough, we can save you the postage and bring them down with us.

Take a look, they're brand new and have never been used.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## nukeadmin

on the lookout for helpers on the MHF stand during the show so if any mhf members fancy spending some time on the stand chatting to newbies, handing out flyers etc then use the ShowHelper facility to pick a day and a slot to help out on

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=ShowHelp

Jezport if you read this, can you pick the slot(s) you want as well


----------



## Spacerunner

nukeadmin said:


> on the lookout for helpers on the MHF stand during the show so if any mhf members fancy spending some time on the stand chatting to newbies, handing out flyers etc then use the ShowHelper facility to pick a day and a slot to help out on
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=ShowHelp
> 
> Jezport if you read this, can you pick the slot(s) you want as well


What's the pay like?


----------



## nukeadmin

as many cups of coffee or T as you can drink plus biccies


----------



## LadyJ

I am still looking for these folks coould you please shout up if you have booked with Warners to camp with us at Peterborough and not added your names to the rally list.

The names Warners have on their list that are not on our list are surnames

Abbott (bluewing)
Atkinson
Callaghan
French
Hinsley
Sherratt (is this septimus1944)

So if you have booked guys to camp with us can you please let us know your user names so that we can add you to the rally list a.s.a.p

Thanks


----------



## RichardandMary

Hi Jac

We know who Sherratt is but don't know their user name they are the friends of ours who we used to meet at York

Regards

R/M


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks R&M I think it must be septimus1944 then in that case I will add him to the rally list now.



Jacquie


----------



## ladyrunner

Jacquie

I phoned Warners up today. It seems that my tickets have been lost in the post. They have cancelled the tickets and told me to go to the pink area ticket collection place which will be sign posted on arrival. 

Do you know if we are camping in the same area as last year as I haven't received a map. 

If anyone can scan the map/exhibitors details and post it on here it would be much appreciated.

Looking forward to seeing you all on Friday.

Julie


----------



## Rio

we will be arriving friday evening, around 8 depending on traffic, 
rio


----------



## davenlyn

Hi Julie,

Im glad you got your tickets sorted out OK. Warners did not send us a map but said they would allocate the rally area when we arrive on Wednesday, so we should be able to let you know more then.

Hi Rio

Thanks for letting us know.

We look forward to seeing you all there.

Dave and Lynne


----------



## ladyrunner

Hi Davenlyn

Warners did say on the phone that MHF are camped in the Pink area. Hope it is the same area as last year as it was very convenient for the show and main toilets.

So do we have any MHF entertainment/quizzes/bowls/kids games etc planned for this year??

Julie


----------



## jocie

I seem to remember reading that we are supposed to print out a "poster" with our mhf site nickname on it and place it in our windscreen, but cannot find how to do it!! We do have our pink ticket for the windscreen from Warners, so I will just add "JOCIE" to that !! We should be arriving a bit earlier than I originally advised, on Thursday mid afternoon. Look forward to meeting you all. Stewart & Ann.


----------



## LadyJ

Copy and print this to put in your windows put your user name on and real names


----------



## Spacerunner

jocie said:


> I seem to remember reading that we are supposed to print out a "poster" with our mhf site nickname on it and place it in our windscreen, but cannot find how to do it!! We do have our pink ticket for the windscreen from Warners, so I will just add "JOCIE" to that !! We should be arriving a bit earlier than I originally advised, on Thursday mid afternoon. Look forward to meeting you all. Stewart & Ann.


I usually also have a poster reading " free tea, coffee and beer.....next door". :lol: :lol:


----------



## bluewing

THE USERNAME FOR ABBOTT IS BLUEWING AND WILL BE ARRIVING THURSDAY


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you bluewing I will add you to the rally list but there is no need to shout you know :lol: I know i'm deaf but I can see perfectly well:lol:


Now that just leaves

Atkinson
Calaghan
French
Hinsley

Who are you guys please??????????????



Jacquie


----------



## jocie

Thanks a lot LadyJ for your speedy response to my question. I know we shall not see you at Peterborough, but hopefully will meet you at some future rally! Stewart & Ann.


----------



## Polo

*Peterborough*

Hi all. Well we have had a cracking few days and I can tell you that the ground at the moment is rock hard. The vans are arriving by the truckload and its beginning to look like a m/h show is in the making.

All those travelling here have a safe and uneventful journey and Ray and I hope to catch up with you at sometime during the show, and maybe meeting and greeting some of you as you arrive.


----------



## nukeadmin

looking forward to the show this weekend, this will be my first show as a trader with a stand where I will actually be staying on site instead of having to go to a B&B etc 

I will be bringing the whole family with me although I doubt they will be on the stand for too much as Izzy at 2.5years and Sophia at 3 months will be keeping Jue busy lol

We will be coming in the MHF Long term test van, our shiny and clean (yes i washed it today !!!) Swift Kontiki 679


----------



## davenlyn

Hi Julie,

They didnt send us a map but we will be onsite with Richard and Mary tomorrow , I dont think there is anything organised, we are only learners at this marshalling lark :? , so dont be too hard on us, Richard and Mary know what they are doing though so you will be in safe hands  

Hi Beth,

See you tomorrow, have you any idea where we are yet? I hope we manage to hold onto the lovely weather, we hope to be there by lunchtime
 

Lynne


----------



## patp

Hi all

The window sticker tickets they sent out are pink if that gives anyone a clue as to the location we are in??

We should be there on Friday afternoon. See you soon.

Pat


----------



## davenlyn

Hi folks,

We are now settled in, if you look on your map we are in the pink compound next to the area marked Club Brownhills.  There is some confusion here as Warners have not yet decided which gate will be open, it will be either gate1 or gate 1a, you are going to have to ask the Warners marshalls. Hopefully they will have decided before tomorrow morning. The compound is on the opposite side of the road to where we were last year so we are a little closer.

We look forward to see you all soon.

Dave and Lynne, Richard and Mary


----------



## clianthus

Hi Guys

Sounds as if Warners have taken notice of my complaint about the pitch we were given last year then!

I assume you are inside the security fence this year so hopefully the grass is shorter for the boules and the field a bit more level.

Hope you have a good show and you aren't too worn out at the end of it :lol:


----------



## aldhp21

We will be arriving today at about 6:00is (depending on traffic)

Cheers
Alan


----------



## thedoc

Just back from the Show. Thanks to RichardandMary and DavenLyn for all their efforts to squeeze us all into our new area (inside the fence - so we didn't have to wear that wristband 'thingy'). Weather was lovely and the show was pretty good too. Thanks to Julie for organizing the boules tournament on Friday. All in all we had a great time. 

Looking forward to Cornish Farm next week. Motorhoming can be such a hard life :lol: :lol: 

Andy & Kevin


----------



## an99uk

*Peterboro*

Thank you to Richard and Mary, Dave and Lynn for organising us all and supplying the good weather

The show was the best yet, inside the fence, was near to lots of stands, even if it was a tad expensive for us. :roll:


----------



## betsy

We too attended the Peterborough Show and would like to also thank Richard and Mary along with the other marshalls for making the weekend so enjoyable - they were always very friendly and welcoming. We had a grand time with meeting many new friends.
Colin & Liz


----------



## phil4francoise

We had a great time.our first rally. Thanks to the organisers and to every one that made us feel so welcome. Looking forward to our next rally.


----------



## Sundial

*peterborough*

 Many thanks Richard and Mary and Davenlyn for hanging around for us to arrive on Friday - we know how exhausting Stewarding can be - enjoy a rest, you all deserve it.

We thought the show an excellent one with plenty to see and buy (unfortunately rather an expensive weekend for us but we are sure all our buys are "essentials"!!!!)

Looking forward to meeting up again soon - let's hope we can have good weather for the next time too.

Regards
Sundial


----------



## 106099

We were at a nearby site and decided to have a walk down and look around. Trying to decide on a new MH layout and came away with a fifth wheel brochure. More of this weather for next week would be nice as we are in the Lakes for a week.


----------



## ash

Thanks for an enjoyable weekend ,it was nice to catch up with old friends   
see you all again soon

Ash & Lynn


----------



## aldhp21

How many does it take to put up an awning? Answer 5, plus onlookers. Thanks to George, Ange and Jim for help with the awning (fallout shelter!!) on Thursday evening.

It was nice to get chance to chat with Richard and Mary yesterday morning, sorry I interrupted your breakfast and yep, I'm still considering that new van. It could end up an expensive weekend.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## bjderbys

Just arrived back from the Show. 

Thanks to the marshals Richard and Mary, Dave and Lynn for all their hard work this weekend.
We had a great time

John & Christine


----------



## RichardandMary

Hi All

Just arrived home in the rain.  

Many thanks to everyone for making this such a nice friendly rally   

We both had an enjoyable time meeting many friends old & new.

Special thanks to Dave & Lynne (Davenlyn) for all there hard work in helping to marshal.

Hope to meet you all again on future Rallies

Regards 
Richard & Mary


----------



## bluereiver

We have just arrived back in the Scottish Borders from the show at Peterborough and would like to be associated with all the postings of thanks to the hard working rally marshals.

Thank you all

Sam & Helen


----------



## MyGalSal

Thanks to Richard and Mary and not forgetting Davelynn who so cheerfully guided us onto our pitch and told us to 'get the kettle on'! 

Our first with MHF and we thoroughly enjoyed it. Our 'designated' area was brilliant and, of course, the superb weather was the icing on the cake. Good show all round.

Moved on to Sandringham for a few days before heading north for home, wishing for a little more of that sunshine.

Sal


----------



## Rocles

Thanks to all for a great rally. Very nice MHF area, and good evening entertainment (even better after several Guinness LOL!). Funny seeing all the £1 windup torches guiding folks back to their vans after dark  I bought four......

cheers,
Les and Sue


----------



## bobandjane

Hi, just got back from Peterborough, and what a great weekend, its always nice when the sun shines.  A big thanks to Richard and Mary and Dave and Lynne for keeping everyone happy and all the hard work they did, poor Dave must have lost a stone with all his running about, :wink: without marshals we can't rally so thanks again.
And a big hello to old and new friends we met, and thanks for putting up with our dog, she didn't get as much sleep as she does at home, she had to be a guard dog,  but she is getting plenty now. :lilangel: Bob and Jane. :blob:


----------



## Spacerunner

Great show.
Great weather.
Great stewards.
Great rally area.
A very successful and enjoyable weekend.

Now ''marooned' on a concrete farmyard listening to the rain.

Somewhere in wildest Wiltshire.

Hope that Catherine and Steve are in touch with the same 'higher authority' as Richard and Mary to supply the same glorious weather. But somehow think you've got to be a Yorkie to do that.


----------



## 2Dreamers

*Peterborough rally*

This was our 1st ever rally, have always caravaned and motorhomed alone sad don't you think, but I have to say we had a brilliant time the whole weekend. Met loads of people and made some friends, definately do it again.
Special thanks to Richard,Dave,Lyn and Mary for such a bubbly welcome.
Many thanks
Ed & Julie


----------



## tony50

*The Peterborough Show*

Our thanks to all of the Stewards and organisers (Motor Facts .Com ) We enjoyed our stay on the field , we also enjoyed the good weather !! and the show.


----------



## davenlyn

We are back home, we have had a wonderful time thanks to Richard and Mary and all the happy campers, as always we met a great crowd and look forward to our next rally.

Dave and Lynne


----------



## tramp

hi everybody,
well finished cleaning out the camper and refilling ready for the Newbury show  just have to do a sunshine dance before we go so the weathers as brill as last weekend 8) .

Thanks as always go to the mashalls for the organising work etc and a big YOO! :lol: to all the people we meet and a  to those we didn`t well always next time, must get indoors as Im starting to rust :wink: .

tramp


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi all,

I just want to add our thanks to the organizers, we had a great time, and were given a really friendly welcome, even though we were in a 5th wheeler and not a motorhome.

Thanks everyone

Cavaqueen


----------



## ianhc

*LED Bulbs Peterborough Show*

Hi, may take this opportunity to thank all customers at the Peterborough show that visited our stand in the exec building If i can offer any advice on the installation and usage of led lighting in motorhomes dont hesitate to contact me.

Once again thanks to all MHF ralliers and day vistors.
Ian


----------



## ladyrunner

Thanks to the rally marshalls Dave & Lynn and Richard & Mary for all their hard work over the weekend. 

We couldn't have asked for better weather.

And we actually managed to finish two boules matches this year, but I can't remember who the winners were!! Was it The Doc and Mrs Moblee?? :? :? :?


----------



## alandsue

Had a great time. Big thanks to to the organisers for arranging the gorgeous weather and all the people we met. Came back a lot wiser (and poorer). Now know the lower receptacle in the washroom is the toilet (wondered why the cassette was not filling up ). Looking forward to meeting you all again at future rallies. 

Best wishes

alandsue


----------



## nukeadmin

well its taken me a few days to get control of my email inbox again but worth it !!

The show had it all, nice company, lovely weather (although it did get cold at night) and lots of members

It was a bit of an eye opener for me, as most of you know I attend the big shows and stay in B&Bs etc and man the stand during the day, this one however I came with an entourage i.e. the entire family and stayed onsite in the trade overnight area in the MHF Loan Swift Kontiki 679

lol to say it was a different experience would be the understatement of the century 

It was a good way of testing the van in similar conditions to wild camping albeit with emptying facilities and fresh water nearby but no hookup. I was amazed but not entirely surprised that we managed so well as the van has so much LED lighting and don't get chance to watch tv with a 3 month and 2 year old so not much consuming power apart from heating etc

The MHF Trade stand looks more and more professional with every show as I buy in additions to the design, check out the photos in the Peterborough show photo gallery

I must say thanks to all who helped out on the stand, i can't remember all your names as we had more helpers at this show than any other show prior so many many thanks. A sideline thanks also goes to Jezport and his wife and family as they spent many, many hours on the stand helping out and attracting passers by with the help of Jezports Macaw 'Tango', hopefully his sterling efforts may also help build his new Motorhome Valet business recognition 

Thanks also to the marshalls of RichardAndMary and Dave and Lyn who as always at these shows work many hours getting you all safely ensconced and assist during the show as well. Mary practically adopted our 2 girls and even had Izzy asking for her when she wasn't around 

Onwards to Cornish Farm this weekend so looking forward to meeting MHFers at this rally where I don't have to work for a change and can just enjoy the excellent entertainment laid on by Eddie (and drink lots of Scrumpy !)


----------



## PlanetGen

Had lots of Fun at Peterborough, the Parrott was the best. We (Planet Generators) Were supporting MTC up there (our newest dealer) and had the pleasure of being next to MHF's/ Outdoor Bits. As Eddie Vanbitz junior I guess I will get the chance to meet lots of you at Dads Rally this weekend. 
Simon Jones


----------



## blondy

Just like to thank the marshals and all the members I spoke to at peterborough show for making it a brilliant weekend, especially those that 
made nice remarks about my dog barny (small choc Lab), it was only his second time out in the motorhome and he behaved very well and enjoyed the weekend too, I think, anyway, nice to see you all and thanks.


----------



## Friant

Hi Nukeadmin - I stopped by at the show for a France guide and I must say that the stand looks much more professional and substantial - I couldn't put my finger on it but whatever additions you have made/bought are really working.


----------

